# Auf Sexfilm kurz geklick - Internet media B.V. jetzt Abo?



## D.A.U. (27 Oktober 2013)

hallo,

bin grad noch ziemlich geschockt und habe auf die Schnelle auch nichts zum Thema gefunden.

Habe über mein ipad gesurft. Wollte mir die Seite youporn mal näher ansehen, da mein Neffe sich und wieder das pad ausleiht und ich den Verdacht habe (Tip von meiner Freundin), dass der junge Mann sich dort gratis Pornos ansieht. Meine Freundin meint, die sind wirklich gratis.

Habe youporn eingegeben und wurde dann zu so etwas wie mobileyourporn o. so ähnlich gekommen und dort war dann (ipad mini hat nur eine relative kleine Ansicht, also nicht die ganze Webseite) der Film ganz oben mit dem Startpfeil sowie wie bei den youtube-Filmen.

Ich kanns nicht glauben, aber ich Rindvieh habe darauf geklickt, nur ganz kurz, wollte schon wieder die Seite verlassen und sehe noch das Schild aufleuchten, von der Telekom, dass ich soeben einen Kaufvetrag abgeschlossen habe.... Nicht mal mehr weitergelesen vor lauter Schreck, sofort die Seite verlassen.

Habe dann bei der Telekom angerufen, dort war bereits auf meinem Konto das Abo aufgelaufen, 19,90 Euro und habe die Info erhalten, dass es sich um team internet media b.v. handelt.

Hat jemand damit schon mal zu tun gehabt??
Ich bin irgendwie verzweifelt, zum einen wegen der Kosten, zum anderen wegen dem Geschisse, das da jetzt wohl auf mich zukommt, bis ich aus der Nummer wieder rauskomme.
Natürlich war das blöd ohne Ende von mir, weiß auch gar nicht, warum ich so dumm war. 
Irgendwie wollte ich nur wissen, ob der Junge wohl tatsächlich hatte so einen Film ansehen können, was mir natürlich nicht recht gewesen wäre, wenn ich sozusagen die Aufsichtspflicht über ihn hatte.
Und nun habe ich so ein Problem an der Backe... Ich habe nirgendwo was mit AGB oder sonst was angeklickt, nur auf den Startpfeil vom Film geklickt.
Da die Ansicht im ipad mini nicht die volle Bildschirmansicht war, habe ich auch nirgendwo etwas gelesen. Habe mich wohl von der Aussage meiner Freundin, dass die Filme dort kostenlos sind, im Hinterkopf irgendwie irre führen lassen.

Wie soll ich weiter verfahren?

Danke und Grüße
D.A.U.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2013)

Hier ist ein bewährter Hilfetext:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke

Hier ist ein Praxisfall bei eimem anderen Anbieter:

http://www.quodt.de/bloggen/2013/06...orderungen-der-dimoco-germany-gmbh-zu-wehren/

Für die Zukunft ist wichtig, die "Vertragstaschendiebe" auszusperren (Die sogenannte Drittanbietersperre).

Der Telefonanbieter verdient mit und will im allgemeinen das Geld festhalten. Beide Links zeigen, wie man schadlos bleiben kann.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2013)

Außerdem, ist es unzulässig, die angebliche Buchung im Nachhinein zu präsentieren. Das muss zuvor passieren und zwar über die s. g. "Buttonlösung". Nun wird die Telekom fleißig meinen, dass du beweisen müsstest, dass keine Bestätigung da war - dem ist aber nicht so! Den nachweis muss der Anbieter führen, hilfsweise derjenige, der den Betrag bucht - die Telekom.


D.A.U. schrieb:


> Meine Freundin meint, die sind wirklich gratis.


bei Yourporn ist nur die Vorschau gratis, alles andere kostet was.

Mein erster Gedanke war der, dass da Cookies, gesetzt über deinen Neffen, greifen könnten. Aber das darf ja auch nicht sein, es sei denn es wurde bereits zuvor ein (eben z. B. durch deinen Neffen) ein Laufzeitabo mit dem gegenständlichen iPad+Mobilfunknummer gebucht.


----------



## D.A.U. (27 Oktober 2013)

hallo nochmals,
Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen. Bin noch ganz durch den Wind und werde mir die Links und Empfehlungen nochmals in Ruhe ansehen und versuchen zu verstehen.
Auf der Webseite des Anbieters gibt es nichts außer den AGB´s und dort wird auch von Abos und von Einzelkäufen geschrieben.
Vielleicht ist es gar kein Abo, sondern nur ein Einzelkauf (dieses Films, den ich gar nicht angesehen habe)?
Damit könnte ich noch leben, solange es kein Abo ist.
Bekommt man bei einem Abo eine Mail oder kommt das per Post? Alles was ich bisher weiß, habe ich durch meinen sofortigen Anruf bei der Telecom erfahren. Von media b.v. ist noch keine Mail eingegangen.
Bekomme ich da überhaupt Rückmeldung oder buchen die einfach über meinen Anbieter (Telecom) fleißig ab, falls es ein Abo ist??

Danke und viele Grüße
D.A.U.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2013)

So oder so unbedingt die Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen:

http://www.computerbetrug.de/drittanbietersperre-schutz-gegen-teure-abos-im-handy

Das Fallgrubensystem "Handyabo" lebt davon, dass Reingefallen froh sind, nicht endlos abgezogen zu werden. Das bisherige Geld zurückzuholen, macht etwas Mühe, funktioniert aber, wenn man will. Aber nur nach Anleitung, wie oben verlinkt. Von den Mitverdienern ist keine Hilfe zu erwarten.


----------



## D.A.U. (27 Oktober 2013)

hallo dvill,
die Sperre habe ich sofort einrichten lassen von der Telecom, gleich umgehend und sofort nach meinem Missgeschick. Und ich habe auch per späterem Anruf bei der Telecom nachprüfen lassen, ob die Sperre auch wirklich aktiv ist.
Ich finde das echt übel, dass es so was immer noch gibt, und dass die "seriösen" Anbieter wie Telecom da auch noch fleissig mitmachen.
Meine Kinder sind inzwischen groß, früher hatte ich auch mal ein Problem mit hausaufgaben.heute oder so ähnlich, da hatte sich meine damals 14-jährige Tochter angemeldet, da bin ich auch der Hilfe dieser Webseite schadlos herausgekommen.

Wenn ich meinem Schock erst mal verdaut habe, bin ich sicher, dass mein Kampfgeist erwacht
Mich hat´s bloß ein wenig kalt erwischt die ganze Sache, da es mir gesundheitlich grad nicht gut geht und dann fehlt die Kraft und der Schock kann so richtig zuschlagen ;-(

Ganz herzlich und das kommt wirklich von Herzen - möchte ich mich bei allen Usern hier bedanken, die sich so viel Mühe machen und immer wieder erste Hilfe leisten, bei Problemen wie dem meinen.
Danke!


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Oktober 2013)

Bei youporn und anderen Seiten sollte man wissen, dass die Programmierung der Seiten checkt, ob ein Mobiltelefon oder ein stationärer Modem-PC verbunden ist. Meist geht das über die Browser-Weiche. Wenn ein Mobile-Browser erkannt wird, sieht die Seite z.T. ganz anders aus als bei einem stationären PC, und genau dann werden auch die ganzen Fallen scharfgeschaltet, die nur bei mobilem Internet funktionieren, weil hierzu die Rufnummer übertragen werden muss (die wird beim stationären Modem und üblicher TCP/IP-Verbindung nicht übertragen). Nur nach Übertragung der Rufnummer kann der Abzocker von der Telefonrechnung kassieren. Deswegen funktionieren diese Fallen i.d.R. schon dann nicht mehr, wenn man das Smartphone über WLAN-Router mit dem Internet verbindet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2013)

Die *Darstellung *wie beim Handy, die kriegt man recht einfach hin - spätestens bei der "heißen Phase" ist dann aber Schluß. Hier habe ich mal diverse Experimente in diese Richtung gemacht. Eigentlich hätte ich ja gerne einen Nachweis gefunden, dass das Klicken des Videos die Übertragung der MSISDN auslöst (weil z.B. der Datenschutzbeauftragte genau dies als illegal bezeichnet hat). Aber dazu müsste ich einen Netzwerktrafficscanner haben (am besten einen fürs Handy)


----------



## D.A.U. (27 Oktober 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bei youporn und anderen Seiten sollte man wissen, dass die Programmierung der Seiten checkt, ob ein Mobiltelefon oder ein stationärer Modem-PC verbunden ist. Meist geht das über die Browser-Weiche. Wenn ein Mobile-Browser erkannt wird, sieht die Seite z.T. ganz anders aus als bei einem stationären PC, und genau dann werden auch die ganzen Fallen scharfgeschaltet, die nur bei mobilem Internet funktionieren, weil hierzu die Rufnummer übertragen werden muss (die wird beim stationären Modem und üblicher TCP/IP-Verbindung nicht übertragen). Nur nach Übertragung der Rufnummer kann der Abzocker von der Telefonrechnung kassieren. Deswegen funktionieren diese Fallen i.d.R. schon dann nicht mehr, wenn man das Smartphone über WLAN-Router mit dem Internet verbindet.


 
Ja stimmt, ich war in einem Bereich des Hauses, wo das pad meist einen schlechten WLAN-Empfang hat.
Der Neffe hat bis dato keinen Schaden angerichtet (dafür die dumme Tante). ;-(((

Für mich ist nur unklar, wie ich weiter verfahren soll. Eine Mail, dass ich ein Abo geschalten habe, habe ich bislang nicht bekommen.
Anrufen bei dem Abzocker-Club und fragen, was denn nun Sache ist, ist ja auch blöd oder?? (also quasi nachfragen, ob ich ein Abo habe oder ob ich nur einen einmaligen Filmkauf getätigt habe).


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Oktober 2013)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke


----------



## D.A.U. (27 Oktober 2013)

ja, das blöde ist aber , dass ich wohl, weil ich die Seite nicht weiter nach unten gescrollt habe, vielleicht aktiv und  "bewusst" einen Kaufvertrag eingegangen bin.
Da ich sofort im Schreck die Seite weggeklickt habe, weiß ich ja noch nicht mal sicher, ob da weiter unten überhaupt ein Hinweis stand, dass beim Klicken des Startpfeils des Filmes ein Kaufvertrag oder Abovertrag eingegangen wird.

Ich habe quasi nur den Film gesehen und den Pfeil zum Starten des Films (so wie bei youtube) und hab drauf geklickt. Schön blöd, ich weiß.
Ich kann ja schlecht die Seite nochmals aufrufen um zu sehen, was da abgeht.

Ihr meint, ich kann die Formbriefe trotzdem verwenden, in denen steht, dass ich mir keines Kaufvetrages bewusst bin?

Ich kündige jetzt jedenfalls bei der telecom das Abbuchungsverfahren auf.
Wenn noch mehr kommt, verweigere ich die Zahlung und dann gibts Krieg.

Grüße
D.A.U.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2013)

Was sagt die bayerische Staatsregierung?

http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/dienstleistungen/telekommunikation/wapabo.htm


> *Kein wirksamer Einbezug der Kostenpflichtigkeit*
> 
> Die Anbieter behaupten, auf diese Art und Weise wäre ein Vertrag abgeschlossen worden. Der Kostenhinweis erfolgt in der Regel sehr versteckt und somit kaum erkennbar.
> Grundsätzlich kann zwar ein wirksamer Vertrag über das Smartphone geschlossen werden. Da es in diesen Fällen aber an einem ausreichend klar erkennbaren Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht fehlt, kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
> ...


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__312g.html


> (3) Der Unternehmer hat die Bestellsituation bei einem Vertrag nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 so zu gestalten, dass der Verbraucher mit seiner Bestellung ausdrücklich bestätigt, dass er sich zu einer Zahlung verpflichtet. Erfolgt die Bestellung über eine Schaltfläche, ist die Pflicht des Unternehmers aus Satz 1 nur erfüllt, wenn diese Schaltfläche gut lesbar mit nichts anderem als den Wörtern „zahlungspflichtig bestellen“ oder mit einer entsprechenden eindeutigen Formulierung beschriftet ist.
> (4) Ein Vertrag nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 kommt nur zustande, wenn der Unternehmer seine Pflicht aus Absatz 3 erfüllt.


Das ist also die sogenannte Buttonlösung.

Smartphones nutzen das Internet. Die Bildschirme haben ebenso viele Pixel wie Tablet-PCs oder "normale" PCs. Für Vertragsabschlüsse mit Kostenfolgen gilt die Buttonlösung.

Es hat für Betroffene keinen Sinn, was "Eigenes" zu unternehmen.

Die genannten Quellen sind bewährt und beschreiben alles Notwendige.


----------



## Hippo (27 Oktober 2013)

Aber dann bei jeder Überweisung draufschreiben daß der Betrag nur für die originären T-Mobile-Leistungen zu verbuchen ist.
Sonst nehmen die das für die Rückstände und Deine Gebühren laufen auf (was zur Vertragskündigung führt)


----------

